# Manderina Baveria



## HendoNZ26 (14/1/17)

A relatively new German aroma hop, out of Hüll.

I really like it strong citrus/tangerine flavour. I used it in a Red IPA with Mosaic and it really enhanced the citrus punch.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## DU99 (14/1/17)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81274-mandarina-bavaria/


----------

